
Ask HN: Anyone used Buoy? (Digital Ocean UI) - CommanderData
I came across Buoy (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imgearl.com&#x2F;) because I was searching for a UI kit similar to Digital Oceans.<p>I think DO&#x27;s UI is spectacular and really well done, so far its inspired me on a recent project of mine.<p>Can&#x27;t seem to find much info about Buoy, no scss or Ruby gem , JS files referred to on the site, could someone shed some more light on the project?<p>edit:
Found more information:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jessecha.se&#x2F;work&#x2F;buoy.html<p>I believe the kit was created by Jesse Chase. Really like his work with DO UI. Sadly can&#x27;t find any more information.
======
CommanderData
Update: The link posted is no longer available and looks like it was taken
down - I suspect it was removed because Digital Ocean has not open sourced
them. I don't know the reason for the decision except a friend contacted Jesse
and told me DO needs to open source them.

Looks like there's no other reference to Buoy on Google other than Jesse's
work site and this HN post which is a little funny but sad as it was a good
resource. RIP until its opened.

